# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Dr. Fauci Admits He LIED About Mask Safety!

## jmdrake

It is scary how easily and comfortably Dr. Fauci lies.  It's like he's been trained on how to lie convincingly and still seem like everybody's favorite grandpa.

----------


## RJB

Trust the experts!

----------


## donnay

The man is EVIL.  He lied about AIDS too.

----------


## Working Poor

> It is scary how easily and comfortably Dr. Fauci lies.  It's like he's been trained on how to lie convincingly and still seem like everybody's favorite grandpa.


My favorite grandpa is not Dr. Frankenstein....

----------


## Anti Globalist

How anybody that trust this man is beyond me.

----------


## donnay

> How anybody that trust this man is beyond me.


Unfortunately the swamp is deep.

----------


## PRB

> It is scary how easily and comfortably Dr. Fauci lies.  It's like he's been trained on how to lie convincingly and still seem like everybody's favorite grandpa.


so you admit masks work?

----------


## jmdrake

> so you admit masks work?


I never said that didn't moron.  I bought masks back when Dr. Fauci said not to wear them.  They should not be mandatory though.  There is this think still allowed in America called freedom.  Maybe you've heard of it?

----------


## donnay

After 20 minutes of wearing a mask you have lowered your blood oxygen levels by 10 points.  Masks also lower your immunity.  So wearing masks in the summertime is setting a lot of people up to get sick by fall.  By that time they'll probably have the vaccine rolled out.

If you have family members in a blue state that are in a nursing home, get them out now if possible.

Oh and one more thing, Melinda Gates talked about vaccinating the blacks next in line after healthcare workers because they seem to be the most vulnerable for this virus.

_"According to the notable philanthropist, blacks should be next in line after health care workers to be vaccinated against the deadly virus due to its impact among the black populace in America."_
https://www.herald.ng/black-people-s...melinda-gates/

----------


## navy-vet

> After 20 minutes of wearing a mask you have lowered your blood oxygen levels by 10 points.  Masks also lower your immunity.  So wearing masks in the summertime is setting a lot of people up to get sick by fall.  By that time they'll probably have the vaccine rolled out.
> 
> If you have family members in a blue state that are in a nursing home, get them out now if possible.
> 
> Oh and one more thing, Melinda Gates talked about vaccinating the blacks next in line after healthcare workers because they seem to be the most vulnerable for this virus.
> 
> _"According to the notable philanthropist, blacks should be next in line after health care workers to be vaccinated against the deadly virus due to its impact among the black populace in America."_
> https://www.herald.ng/black-people-s...melinda-gates/


RETIRED SURGEON Sam Laucks, has this to say about wearing masks:

“OK, here’s my rant about masks:

I have spent the past 39 years working in the field of surgery. For a significant part of that time, I have worn a mask. I have worked with hundreds (probably thousands) of colleagues during those years, who have also worn masks. Not a single one us of became ill, passed out or died from lack of oxygen. Not a single one of us became ill, passed out or died from breathing too much carbon dioxide. Not a single one us of became ill, passed out or died from rebreathing a little of our own exhaled air. Let’s begin here by putting those scare tactics to rest!

(It is true that some people, with advanced lung diseases, may be so fragile that a mask could make their already-tenuous breathing more difficult. If your lungs are that bad, you probably shouldn’t be going out in public at the present time anyway; the consequences if you are exposed to Covid-19 would likely be devastating.)

~ “But”, you ask, “can’t viruses go right through the mask, because they are so small?” (“Masks keep viruses out just as well as a chain link fence keeps mosquitoes out,” some tell us.) It is true that individual virus particles can pass through the pores of a mask; however, viruses don’t move on their own. They do not fly across the room like a mosquito, wiggle through your mask like a worm, or fly up your nose like a gnat. The virus is essentially nothing more than a tiny blob of genetic material. Covid-19 travels in a CARRIER – the carrier is a fluid droplet- fluid droplets that you expel when you cough, sneeze, sing, laugh, talk or simply exhale. Most of your fluid droplets will be stopped from entering the air in the room if you are wearing a mask. Wearing a mask is a very efficient way to protect others if you are carrying the virus (even if you don’t know that you are infected). In addition, if someone else’s fluid droplets happen to land on your mask, many of them will not pass through. This gives the wearer some additional protection, too. But, the main reason to wear a mask is to PROTECT OTHERS. Even if you don’t care about yourself, wear your mask to protect your neighbors, co-workers and friends!

~ A mask is certainly not 100% protective. However, it appears that the severity of Covid-19 infection is at least partially “dose-dependent.” In other words, the more virus particles that enter your body, the sicker you are likely to become. Why not decrease that volume if you can? “What have you got to lose?!”

~ “But doesn’t a requirement or a request to wear a mask violate my constitutional rights?” You’re also not allowed to go into the grocery store if you are not wearing pants. You can’t yell “fire” in the Produce Department. You’re not allowed to urinate on the floor in the Frozen Food Section. Do you object to those restrictions? Rules, established for the common good, are component of a civilized society.

~ “But aren’t masks uncomfortable?” Some would say that underwear or shoes can be uncomfortable, but we still wear them. (Actually, being on a ventilator is pretty darned uncomfortable, too!) Are masks really so bad that you can’t tolerate them, even if they will help keep others healthy?

~ “But won’t people think I’m a snowflake or a wimp if I wear a mask?” I hope you have enough self-confidence to overcome that.

~ “But won’t I look stupid if I wear a mask?” I’ve decided not to dignify that question with an answer!! 

~ “But I never get sick; I’m not worried.” Well, then, wear a mask for the sake of the rest of us who are not so perfect!

There is good evidence that masks make a real difference in diminishing the transmission of Covid-19. Please, for the sake of others (and for the sake of yourself), wear your mask when in public. It won’t kill you!

P.S. - And, by the way, please be sure that BOTH your nose and mouth are covered!

Recommendations around mask usage are confusing. The science isn't. Evidence shows that masks are extremely effective to slow the coronavirus and may be the best tool available right now to fight it.”

Thank you, Sam Laucks!!

----------


## donnay

Here is the expert on masks...

----------


## PRB

> I never said that didn't moron.  I bought masks back when Dr. Fauci said not to wear them.  They should not be mandatory though.  There is this think still allowed in America called freedom.  Maybe you've heard of it?


your freedom ends 6 feet from where my nose begins.

----------


## bv3

Called it.  Wash your hands!  (Give the sheep something to do so they can feel "proactive")

----------


## jmdrake

> your freedom ends 6 feet from where my nose begins.


Keep your nose 6 feet away from my face.

----------


## donnay

> your freedom ends 6 feet from where my nose begins.


Where does it say that in the Constitution?  With freedom, there are ALWAYS risks.

----------


## PRB

> Where does it say that in the Constitution?  With freedom, there are ALWAYS risks.


anything that's not in the constitution is false?

----------


## Anti Globalist

Even if everybody wore masks, leftists will just continue shifting the goalposts like they have been the past few months.  Soon they'll start staying that we need to shut everything down for a year or two and have everybody live off UBI.

----------


## BortSimpson

> so you admit masks work?


Regardless of whether or not they work, Fauci is a confirmed liar.

----------


## Valli6

...

----------


## PRB

> Regardless of whether or not they work, Fauci is a confirmed liar.


unlike our President.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Now he's telling people that they should wear goggles so the virus doesn't enter through our eyes.

----------

